
Ask HN: Preparing for YC interview, which one-liner do you think is the best? - scvalencia
I&#x27;m the co-founder of treble.ai, our interview at YC is coming, and we&#x27;re preparing for it. I want to know what do you understand that my company does based on those one-liners.<p>Here&#x27;s our demo video to provide more context: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=8YkZdcLi65g<p>- We allow companies to obtain realtime feedback and insights through SMS and Whatsapp
- We allow companies to ask questions and receive answers from their users without human interaction through SMS and Whatsapp
- We allow companies to discover customer pain-points by chatting automatically with their users.<p>It would be great to know your opinion to improve our one-liner.
======
keiferski
You need to be way more direct and descriptive. The only one of those options
that is decent is the second one.

